# August 09 PoTM Voting Thread



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 10, 2009)

Which is your favourite?

See nominations here...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 16, 2009)

Time for some more votes on this I think


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 18, 2009)

More votes needed here too - come on now, lets give your fellow photogs some sign of your appreciation for their work.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Sep 20, 2009)

There's a little longer to go before this poll closes, but we need to do rather better than the number of votes so far. Come on people, get to it.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 20, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> There's a little longer to go before this poll closes, but we need to do rather better than the number of votes so far. Come on people, get to it.



Give me the power, and I"ll vote several more times :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 9, 2009)

At long last, here are the winners for the August PoTM. 

In first place we have Bugs by doenoe








In second place we have Multiflash Hummingbird by z06-jim







and in third place is Mostly automotive-my photos by Mar1u5







Well done to all the winners.

The rest of you now need to start nominating for the October PoTM


----------

